# Does anyone have Kenny's #



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I have now heard from more than 1 person that this guy is the best. Do any of you have a way I can contact him to fix my motor?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Nevermind I found it.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone know a GOOD mechanic who does not charge $90 per hr? The engine is a 25hp Evinrude 1985. I'm just getting tired of paying someone a crap ton of $ and it not be fixed yet. Better yet does anyone know a mechanic who is GOOD that charges by the job?


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

If you want it done right, you'd bebetter offpaying for a good mechanic. If that means paying $90/hr for labor.........you get what you pay for. I think we just went through all of this on a thread not too long ago. 

Personally, I'd much rather pay someone like Kenny $90/hr to fix it (and I mean, fix it RIGHT) then to pay someone a little less and end up stuck somewhere out on the water with a crapped out motor because itWASN'Tfixed right (then what? haul it in and pay to have it fixed again?). Not saying that you won't find someone to do your work a little cheaper, and they may do a fine job, but you never know. You may save a few bucks, but is it worth it?

Coincidentally, Kenny does the work on our boats - top notch work. 

BTW - thanks for taking care of us, Kenny!:usaflag


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

David Foster, on 10-mile road. I gotta find his number. Good guy. Right by McArthur school.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic317707-4-1.aspx

George


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

your only other option would be davlor marine....i'll see if I can find his name on the forum for you. I've heard that he does great work and is very reasonable


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/UserInfo292.aspx

\


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

you have any idea whats wrong with the motor? I'd be willing to help take a look at it even though I'm not a mechanic. at one time this forum was all about helping each other and I would be willing to try and get that trend back started


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks. I'm already into this thing $450 and the original problem is still not taken care of. It's always something else. The fact of the matter is I just cant afford to pay someone $90 per hr to fix a $800 motor. If he was the first machanic and I didn't pay someone else $400 that would be another thing.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ill tell ya what,,, bring it to me,,, let me diagnose it,,, for FREE,,,,,,, and then we will go from there.....


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Josh,

Excuse me for not knowing the termanology. There is a cylinder looking part that is in the lower unit that the drive shaft rotates in when the moter is put in gear, reverse so on. The previous owner changed this part about 1 month ago. He told me that he thinks a marine mechanic needs to adjust it because he didn't know if he did it right. The problem I am having is while I throttle up and the rpm's go up the motor feels like it is slipping out of gear. It feels like having your truck in newtral the throwing it into reverse for just a half of a second. It's a violent shake that happens every 15 seconds or so. That is the only problem with this motor. It fires right up and idles fine.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Kenny just threw out an offer you can't refuse. He'll do you right for sure.


----------



## 50mullet (Sep 18, 2008)

> *Sequoiha (4/22/2009)*Ill tell ya what,,, bring it to me,,, let me diagnose it,,, for FREE,,,,,,, and then we will go from there.....


man thats stand up:clap

bullshark, that is a great offer from an honest guy. and i know what you mean not wanting to have as much money in your motor as its worth. however, what will you do? just junk it? and how often do $900 motors come up for sale? im with everyone else on getting it fixed right. 

you never know, kenny might tell you its just good for parts now and go buy another motor. if he says this, i would listen to him. if you try to shortcut whatever it needs, thats what you'll end up with, a shortcut. then you'll be out hundreds more and still have to buy another motor

good luck


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (4/22/2009)*Ill tell ya what,,, bring it to me,,, let me diagnose it,,, for FREE,,,,,,, and then we will go from there.....


An offer that is hard to refuse!

Kennygets all my work.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm bringing it to him this week. I can't turn down something like this exspecially with all of you who talk so highly of him. Thanks.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't want to really get into everything I went through since this post b/c it does not matter now. The one thing I do want to say is Kenny is more than fair and if I would have taken it to him first it would have cost much less. Don't let the extra $5 to $10 an hour scare you b/c 90% of the $ I spent on the motor was spent while other guys were trying to figure the problem out. People told me he was the best and I should have listened. The good thing for all of you is you can learn from my mistakes. Before I sold the motor for $300 I spent close to $1,000 and it still needed a lower unit. After I bought my other motor from a member here and it kept cutting out Kenny and crew found the problem when none of the other places could for a great rate. One place in Navarre (not S.O.S) charged me around $200 it charge my battery and to adjust the linkege which takes 2 seconds, I pretty much gave them a open check book and said go crazy b/c I want this thing to be ready to fish I don't care what it cost. The only thing I did say was let me know if it would be cheaper to buy a new motor from them.Another guy told me to return the motor but now it runs like a top. Another guy replaced everything on my powerhead while I said it was the lower unit b/c the guy I bought it from told me it needed lower unit work and showed up the 2 days we had scheduled for him to be at my house over 3 hours late each time.I have found after using 4 different places that you need to deal with one that is trustworthy and Kennys shop is. I guess I kind or did get into it... Sorry. Thanks Kenny.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (4/22/2009)*Ill tell ya what,,, bring it to me,,, let me diagnose it,,, for FREE,,,,,,, and then we will go from there.....


Kenny, I cant take you up on this offer can i? I have a 2001 150 Mercury that has been flushed after every use. I take real good care of my stuff. Around a year ago my motor started running hot at mid to half throtle. Idle or open it up and it will cool down. I took it to Northwest Florida Marine and got screwed and now they are out of buisness. That is where Mercury told me to take it. I have bought alot of parts from you trying to fix it myself and i cant figure it out. I have changed water pump inpellers, thermostats, pop it valve. Nothing still does the same thing. 

If you will do this same offer for me i will drop it off to you this week. Let me know, Thanks Kenny, Joe


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Sure, Ill bite,,, but keep in mind I am at least 3 weeks behind,,,,,

James thanks for the words,, it speaks volumes. I thank you for your business,


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Kennys shop is the only place i will take my boat...its there right now!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (7/13/2009)*Sure, Ill bite,,, but keep in mind I am at least 3 weeks behind,,,,,
> 
> James thanks for the words,, it speaks volumes. I thank you for your business,


I will see you this week, I will call you the day before i come. Thanks Kenny.

Joe


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (7/13/2009)*Sure, Ill bite,,, but keep in mind I am at least 3 weeks behind,,,,,
> 
> James thanks for the words,, it speaks volumes. I thank you for your business,


Damn, I figure you were slowing down.. But it sounds like you spend up with the incoming of boats... I need to put gas in mine and get out there...


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *FlounderAssassin (7/13/2009)*Kennys shop is the only place i will take my boat...its there right now!


Mine is there now too! Kenny I hope I'm working my way up the "job board", I'm getting lackofsnapperfishingwithrawls. Feelin' pretty bad. Press on man


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Yours is in the shop as we speak...


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *Sequoiha (7/16/2009)*Yours is in the shop as we speak...


:bowdownYou're the man!:bowdown


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

no message


----------

